# 1947 ? Push Pull 4 wheel riding toy



## frank 81 (Mar 2, 2013)

1947 Kids Riding Toy. $199.00 FREE ShippingView attachment 86563View attachment 86564View attachment 86565View attachment 86566


----------



## OldRider (Mar 2, 2013)

Thats neat! It looks like a simplified version of an Irish Mail Cart.


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 3, 2013)

Have to look that one up and see if I can find something similar enough to it to come up with a brand name.

Dave


----------

